# Whats this



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Looks like a salt less water softener system from http://www.pelicanwater.com/salt_free_water_softeners.php


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

ok but no drain line just a in and out i have a customer that asked me what it was and i dont know what exactly it is did you get my text q about lowes


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

revenge said:


> ok but no drain line just a in and out i have a customer that asked me what it was and i dont know what exactly it is did you get my text q about lowes


Look like a carbon unit to improves the taste of toilet water for the dogs..


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

revenge said:


> ok but no drain line just a in and out i have a customer that asked me what it was and i dont know what exactly it is did you get my text q about lowes


Yup no drain line on them just simple in and out. I put one in recently. Yes I did receive text about Lowes, just want someone I trust to install. It's not any rush just let me know if at any time in the next few months you in that area and ill make sure to have fixtures there.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

revenge said:


> ok but no drain line just a in and out i have a customer that asked me what it was and i dont know what exactly it is did you get my text q about lowes


Here's the latest one we did a few months ago a carbon tank and salt less softener with no waste.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Qball415 said:


> Here's the latest one we did a few months ago a carbon tank and salt less softener with no waste.


Saltess softner?? How's that gimmick works?


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Saltess softner?? How's that gimmick works?


I asked no questions, apparently the HO did all the research on the units. I installed with no guarantees and warranties on system.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Qball415 said:


> I asked no questions, apparently the HO did all the research on the units. I installed with no guarantees and warranties on system.


Smart move..


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

wow mine didnt have a sticker did that chrome sleeve turn freely


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

revenge said:


> wow mine didnt have a sticker did that chrome sleeve turn freely


Ya it's exactly that a sleeve. When I soaked the units for 48 hours prior to install and moved outside to drain with attachment the sleeve almost came right off.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Qball415 said:


> Here's the latest one we did a few months ago a carbon tank and salt less softener with no waste.


Why no isolation valves ?
Do you have to shut the whole house down to service it ?


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Why no isolation valves ?
> Do you have to shut the whole house down to service it ?


No isolation valves installed by me the carbon tank and and water softener have bypass valves for service.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

so how do you know its not working and how do you service or you install and leaveit alone


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

revenge said:


> so how do you know its not working and how do you service or you install and leaveit alone


Just like I had mentioned before I installed with no strings attached. I did some reading on it during install process and I believe the resin inside was good for a few years.


----------

